

Adblocking and the End of Big Advertising - frostmatthew
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/07/adblocking/

======
paulhauggis
"That’s $14.17 a month. In other words, we could replace the entire
advertising industry with a 10–20% bump on our internet subscription fees
either on our cable or cell service bill. In fact, it wouldn’t even have to be
this high, since we only have to replace the revenues received by publishers,
and not all of the expenses of the existing ad industry, which could be
entirely disbanded."

So..how will a tiny Wordpress site get their cut of this revenue? I thought
net neutrality was supposed to de-couple content from the Internet provider
(IE: it's just the highway). But this article seems to want to put them
together again.

If there was some kind of revenue sharing, it would basically put all of the
money into the hands of the top 10% and the rest would need to survive on
scraps.

The unintended consequence would be making it more difficult for startups to
survive and making big companies, even bigger.

------
hoare
theres a strong need for a revolution of ads in my opinion, who doesnt have
adblocker or sth similar nowadays. Guess the ones that can do that will be the
next google/facebook revenue-exploding wise:)

